# Is 900 really greater than 690?



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

*Is 900 really greater than 590?*

Is the nine hundred case a better case for airflow than the Centurion 590?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Absolutely.  The big fan at the top really helps.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

this is the 590 im talking about


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 11, 2008)

depends apparently ive got the first revision which has no holes in the motherboard tray so cable managment is a bitch, and damn near impossible so if the centurion has some space at the back for spare cabling etc id say no even tho it comes with 3x120mm fans and a 220mm fan stock if theres no way of managing the cables then whats the point, all that hot air is just circulating (as in my case) although my new CORSAIR HX520W should help that a little (see the plug ?) and once i get me a dremmel im gonna sort this bad boy right out, however if you have the 2nd revision then kudos to you it looks like they improved on the first design and improved it and if thats the case id say the 900, even if it needs modding a bit ?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

With all of the fans installed... The Cooler Master FTW sir!!!  You can even have three intakes, plus a dvd burner!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 11, 2008)

IRA, thats a 590 my Jamaican brother! The antec does have a good case flow on air, but from the looks of things, that 590 looks to be a beast. Thats my thoughts on it IRA


----------



## strick94u (Apr 11, 2008)

The 900 is great if you have 1 hard drive 1 dvd burner maybe 2 hard drives 1 in each bay 
reason I say that is my old setup 4 hard drives 2 dvd burners a floppy 2 8800 gts cards cables were a nightmare air flow required all fans on high just was not that great but again I stopped up the front flow with all those drives. it was still great but the 690 would have done the same job at that point. Set it up small and you could have a low noise level pc but again the 690 would do the same only no WOW factor from anyone looking at it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

strick94u said:


> The 900 is great if you have 1 hard drive 1 dvd burner maybe 2 hard drives 1 in each bay
> reason I say that is my old setup 4 hard drives 2 dvd burners a floppy 2 8800 gts cards cables were a nightmare air flow required all fans on high just was not that great but again I stopped up the front flow with all those drives. it was still great but the 690 would have done the same job at that point. Set it up small and you could have a low noise level pc but again the 690 would do the same only no WOW factor from anyone looking at it.




someone just pointed out that i typed 690 instead of 590 .. i apolgize


----------



## pbmaster (Apr 11, 2008)

Wiring on a stock 900 is almost impossible. Get fans for all those slots on the 590 and get it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, there is prices you have to pay for the WOW factor that Strick says. And he's right. The Antec you just drool all over. But its such a pain in the butt to even wirer it. Where the 590 just looks like a normal Cool Master thing. Simple and easy.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 11, 2008)

Or get something good looking like an Antec P182


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

> The top and left side panels have mounting holes for 80, 92, 120 or 140mm fans.


amazing ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 11, 2008)

But the fact of the matter is also IRA that you can have up to 8 fans in it!  thats a lot of case flow man. 
I would suggest you might want to think about also picking up a few of these so you can have a good case flow in it. It only comes with two fans. I guess thats why its that price. But you can all ways switch out your old case fans to that one til you can come up with a color scheme you want.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

my 2 120's giving me hell at nights ... bright blue lights :|


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 11, 2008)

lol, I have everything blue myself, the only thing is I don't have a case window! I want to have that wow factor once they see water! lol...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

well i hope this job comes thru .. instant coppage ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 11, 2008)

Bro, I hope the same for ya! Wish you the best of Luck, and keep me posted.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> lol, I have everything blue myself, the only thing is I don't have a case window! I want to have that wow factor once they see water! lol...



my case is open ... want a wider case so i can go xigmatek .. ive outgrow the ACF7pro


----------



## Megasty (Apr 11, 2008)

I had to cut 2 extra holes my antec  in order to cable manage everything. It was a pain, but it was doable. As for the air flow, I just left the stock fans on it & added one on the window. It moved air so efficiently I never had to turn the fans higher than medium. Too bad I out grew the case in 4 months. It was the last mid-tower I used & most definitely the best mid-tower I ever used. I was thinking about the centurion but I couldn't take the idea of having 8 fans in a case - & vent holes w/o fans just looks _wrong_. TBH, that 200mm fan just looked too badass to pass up


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 11, 2008)

honestly, I have an RC-690, and I think it SUCKS in plain English. It's the same case as the centurion 590.. minus all the plastic. I see better temps in my 900. I'm moving back to the 900. 3 hdd's, dvd burner, dual 8800GTX's, no problem in either case. notice the Centurion only has 1 slot for a front fan when you look at it, all the other slots are optional adapters.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 11, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> someone just pointed out that i typed 690 instead of 590 .. i apolgize



Still the same I think the 590 is better looking than the 690


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

this case looks like it has potential ... ive been reading there is a windowed version.


----------



## Creatre (Apr 11, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> my 2 120's giving me hell at nights ... bright blue lights :|



My roomate hates me because of this, lol.


----------



## tonschk (May 8, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> honestly, I have an RC-690, and I think it SUCKS in plain English. It's the same case as the centurion 590.. minus all the plastic. I see better temps in my 900. I'm moving back to the 900. 3 hdd's, dvd burner, dual 8800GTX's, no problem in either case. notice the Centurion only has 1 slot for a front fan when you look at it, all the other slots are optional adapters.




I have also the CM690 , and my advice better avoid the CM690 , the HDD cage block almost all the airflow of the front fan , the metallic mesh in the front and in the top of the case have the small holes too extreme small ,and therefore restrict a lot the airflow , better choose the CM590 or the 900


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 13, 2008)

Where is the problem with my beloved 690? It only needs some attentions. Just cut away those ugly fan grills and enlarge the hdd cage. IT'S DONE! I am going to put 3x120mm + 5x140mm + 1x80mm yateloon or zalman fans on it (with a scythe kama bay in the front too). Dont tell me it is bad for airflow!


----------



## Duxx (May 13, 2008)

The revisised version of the 900 does not need any new holes cut into the mobo tray.  Antec got word of the rumors that it sucks ass for cable management and they have since fixed it.  They cut 3 holes for you, one below and 2 on the side (to the right) of the motherboard and i have manged my cables just fine.  If you are looking for the xigmatek, it fits just perfectly inside.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 13, 2008)

one of the problems of the 690 is the Front Fan, usually a Front Fan intakes air through a Hard Drive Cage or Rack but because the Hard Drive Rack is set sideways and cannot be changed it only cools the hard drives which leads to the second problem the 690 only comes with 3 Fans (front, rear, side) and because of the Hard Drive Rack problem no cool air is present in the front so a small pocket of hot air builds up above the bottom fan mount of course this can all be fixed by installing fans.

- Christine


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 13, 2008)

Actually im looking at the tempest now.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 13, 2008)

I would take the 590 over the Tempest, there is also the Lian Li Lancool K7 in that price range. http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/11586/103/

- Christine


----------



## vega22 (May 13, 2008)

i think the 5/690 is great once you add a couple more fans, i have mine set to 1000 rpm and unless i turn up my gpu fan its almost silent.

i have 2 120mm in the front as i only have 2 dvd drives so the bottom 3 have a fan in them another 2 120s in the roof and a 140mm in the floor blowing up thru the case and onto my gpu.


my system<<< running 3.5ghz the cpu hits 41c under full load, mobo gets to about 36/38c.

you are right about the hdd cage but with a drill and 8 rivets you can turn it around if you wanted.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 13, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I would take the 590 over the Tempest, there is also the Lian Li Lancool K7 in that price range. http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/11586/103/
> 
> - Christine




the amount of fans you get as well as the fact that it is preconfigured for water is why im interested.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 13, 2008)

the 690 seems good for dual 120 top THIN rad, but if you wanna go liquid tempest should be still better... but i heard that stock fans are pretty bad... just get some new (i'd suggest zalman zm-f3)


----------



## Kovoet (May 13, 2008)

Got 4x120mm zalman fans and the side of my coolermaster stacker 832


----------



## Smartbomb (May 13, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> the 690 seems good for dual 120 top THIN rad, but if you wanna go liquid tempest should be still better... but i heard that stock fans are pretty bad... just get some new (i'd suggest zalman zm-f3)


Those fans rock!!!! I replaced all three 12cm Antec Tri-Cool fans with the Zalman ZM-F3 in Green in my 900, I have no fan controller, they all run full speed and are quiet. They also move a lot of friggin air. Either case you go I would recommend these case fans.


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (May 14, 2008)

personally i say the 900 FTWWW if you take your time and cut some holes in the mobo tray you can hide all of the wires and get even better temps all it takes is a little time and patience to cut holes in the MB tray, once its done the case is perfect


----------

